# varmint on the run kill



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I was helping my sister move all day. We were all tired, this livend up the moment a bit. I sent Perrry a junk vid privately, He made something cool out of it so I thought I'd share it. It didnt turn outvery clear but I'll try making a clearer copy, I dont know much working with computers. In the beginning you can see the varmint running from the bottom of the screen and then the shot, It looks clearer if you watch it on an iphone unfortunatley


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Good shot ! its amazing ! did you lead the shot (aim infornt of him) ?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, when you shoot low you aim low. That being said I'm really an instinctive shooter. Thinking back it seems like I just put the top fork fully onto the rodent gangsta style and let it fly. I may have aimed a hair high. with this band setup the 7/16 steel ball goes kinda fast. Moving furniture all day I had this BB shooter on me, I like this bamboo stuff it's nice and light


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shot :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fast action!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice shot John. :thumbsup:


----------

